# Malaga - campsites / parking and transport to airport



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Crossing back to Spain from Morroco this saturday..
I am flying home for a few days from Malaga.

Any advise on campsites near to airport and maybe info on trains..
I have found details on Autocaravanners who will do storage for €30 plus the taxi fare.. But as we have friends travelling with us maybe a campsite so they can stay there and wait for us....


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There are sites nearer to Malaga but I can recommend Camping Torre del Mar as a base for your friends, and for you to safely leave your van. Some friends of our who winter there leave there van locked up for upto a week and have never had any trouble. The site is nicely laid out, very handy for the prom/beach and the town. It's about 50kms East of Malaga but just 5 minutes from the main motorway to the site. They won't need a car for the shopping as the supermercado is about 150 metres from the gate! The weekly market is also a short walk away.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE are at Torre and can confirm it is safe place to leave the van nice and close to the town. You can get a bus direct to the airport so I am told but the direct Malaga bus goes to the bus station and you get the bus or train to the airport.

Andy


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We use this site @ http://www.fincadelapiedra.com/

The hosts Irene and Jeff also offer storage and to take you to the airport.

Very quiet place.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

The nearest campground to Malaga airport is in Torremolinos. It is on the junction to the motorway at the airport side of Torre. Not sure what it is like as a campground but have known people who have stayed and said it was ok. It is only a couple of miles from the airport so not much in a taxi. Also an easy walk to the beach.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Camping torremolinas Steve you can see the airport 5 mins in taxi.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Currently on Camping Torremolinos for couple of days visiting friends. Very close to the airport (but not noisy) also train station.

Don't know about storage although there appears to be a couple of vans unoccupied parked close together at the top of the site near reception. I'll go ask tomorrow.

Ok as a site, set out more like an aire but with all facilities - I've actually just submitted a site review.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

OK - checked with reception, unfortunately only Spanish speaker on today but it appears there are a couple of parking places available. The tariff board seems to indicate 10.95 p.n. The rate for m/h plus electric and 2 persons is 22.80 p.n.

PM also sent.


----------

